# Boggles the mind...



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm on a raw feeding list, and there was a post about a dobe looking for a raw feeding, no vaccine home. It went back and forth with info and then someone asked if the lady who was fostering the dog (she sounds a bit nutty IMO) had contacted the dog's breeder.

Her answer was that she had not, because the breeder was one of those horrible people who fed kibble and vaccinated her dogs, the dobe had her ears cropped, had been wormed, vaccinated and had other routine vet care that contributed to her behavior issues. Not in those exact words, but I was a bit shocked about it.

Anyway someone said to contact the breeder anyway, I agreed and asked how she'd feel if one of her raw fed, non vaccinated puppies ended up in the same situation but with a 'rescue' that switched it to kibble and started vaccinating. And that not telling the breeder (I'm assuming the breeder has in the contract to take the dog back) and so on was not the way to educate the breeder on raw diet etc...

Gotta wonder what goes through people's minds!

Lana


----------

